# [OT] content management system

## inspiron

Qualcuno di voi conosce questa "cosa" :Very Happy:  ?

mi potete consigliare qualche programma semplice, ma piu che altro con tanta documentazioe, tutorial e quickstart in giro per la rete?

grazie e scusate per l'OT....

----------

## Taglia

Prima che lokkino  :Laughing: 

Fatti un giro qua http://www.opensourcecms.com/

----------

## Sparker

Ho installato per una scuola mambo e sono molto soddifatti.

Tra l'altro è il cms utilzzato per il sito del link precedente

----------

## inspiron

intanto grazie  e scusate di nuovo per l'OT...

Avevo gia visto entrambi i programmi?

non e che sapete dove posso trovare una guida per partire da 0?

grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> Avevo gia visto entrambi i programmi?

 

Se li avevi già visti non te lo so dire.

In ogni caso quello che ti conviene, secondo me, é andare su opensourcecms.com, spendere un pò di tempo per cercare quello che ti serve (ogni CMS ha delle peculiarità differenti) e poi valutare la documentazione che si trova in giro.

Io comunque do il mio voto a Drupal (di cui esiste anche una Community Italiana).

----------

## neryo

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Ho installato per una scuola mambo e sono molto soddifatti.
> 
> Tra l'altro è il cms utilzzato per il sito del link precedente

 

Io ho provato xoops e sono rimasto molto contento.. 

http://www.xoops.org/

http://www.xoopsit.net/

Ricco di moduli di ogni tipo e con una buona documentazione anche in italiano..  :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

dimenticavo....

deve essere un cms che funziona sia con siti flash che html....

----------

## Sparker

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> deve essere un cms che funziona sia con siti flash che html....

 

 :Confused:  ma che vuol dire?

Stiamo parlando della stessa cosa?

CMS= Content Management System?

Una sorta di sito web prefabbricato?

----------

## redmatrix

Esatto, un CMS è una sorta di "sito prefabbricato" orientato sostanzialmente alla pubblicazione di news e alla gestione di forums.

Io per ora ti consiglio di provare per primo Flatnuke che è davvero semplice da installare e non fa uso di dbms per la gestione dei dati, quindi è più leggero ma comunque efficace per progetti non troppo "impegnativi".

Se vuoi vedere cosa è un cms vai sul sito di flatnuke che è fatto con flatnuke stesso (quindi un cms) oppure gentoo-italia.net (il primo che mi è venuto in mente) che è comunque fatto con un cms  :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

allora mi sa che non ho capito niente..

ma i cms non servono anche a tenere aggiornati i siti gia online?

----------

## redmatrix

che cosa intendi per "tenere aggiornati i siti gia online"?

----------

## inspiron

a quanto mi avevano detto...

Dovrebbe essere come se ci fosse un front-end visibile all'utente (il sito on-line) e un back-end (penso il cms)...

e facendo un matching (da quanto ne ho capito) si potrebbe tenere il sito aggiornato....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora un cms e' un sito prefabbricato (come giustamente detto) che tu usi per creare il tuo sito. Quando questo e' finito poi ci sara', oltre alla visualizzazione per l'utente finale, anche una parte di amministrazione per news,.... Ci sono diversi cms che hanno funzioni diverse, esempio per blog o per amministrare una pagina personale o ... 

Con un cms non poi tenere aggiornata un sito che non e' stato creato con esso

----------

## inspiron

se non ho capito male...

in pratica creo un sito con un cms e nel mio computer rimane il database degli elementi presenti nel sito....

per aggiornarlo basta che cambio gli elementi del database sul mio computer, risalvo la pagina web e metto il nuovo sito on-line...

ho capito bene?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ho capito bene?

 

No! Tu crei il tuo sito con il cms X, poi quando lo amministrerai (questo avviene da web) il sito si aggiornera' automaticamente visto che e' fatto dinamicamente con php/mysql (probabilmente). Praticamente quando aggiungerai una news dal pannello di amministrazione sul sito verra' visualizzata immediatamente con un reload della pagina.

----------

## inspiron

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   ho capito bene? 
> 
> No! Tu crei il tuo sito con il cms X, poi quando lo amministrerai (questo avviene da web) il sito si aggiornera' automaticamente visto che e' fatto dinamicamente con php/mysql (probabilmente). Praticamente quando aggiungerai una news dal pannello di amministrazione sul sito verra' visualizzata immediatamente con un reload della pagina.

 

intanto grazie per la pazienza... :Very Happy: 

solo una cosa...

questo posso farlo solo con le news o anche con le immaggini o con un nuovo "pezzo" di sito, tipo una nuova sezione?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> questo posso farlo solo con le news o anche con le immaggini o con un nuovo "pezzo" di sito, tipo una nuova sezione?

 

Dipende da che cms usi  :Wink:  .. devi guardare un po' tu cosa offrono e cosa cerchi

----------

## redmatrix

Cerco di essere un po' più esauriente.

Un cms è un sito prefabbricato modulare fatto in php (smentitemi se sbaglio) con alla base un dbms (mysql, postgresql, etc o anche file di testo o xml).

Il cms è modificabile, puoi cambiare il logo iniziale, modificare e aggiungere moduli aggiuntivi.

Per esempio su flatnuke puoi mettere un modulo che visualizza in un riquadro la frase del giorno presa da un "database" (che in realtà è un file di testo), un modulo per inserzioni pubblicitarie, un modulo per galleria di immagini etc. Insomma aggiungendo moduli puoi aggiungergli qualunque cosa, anche altre pagine web.

Il cms va messo direttamente sul server che ne permetterà la visualizzazione, per esempio se hai uno spazio web gratuito come utente di yahoo, fastweb, tiscali, etc, dovrai uppare il cms direttamente sul sito all'indirizzo che ti è stato concesso.

Il cms si amministra direttamente online, gli utenti normali vedono il sito come tu lo hai "addobbato", gli amministratori (cioè tu e chiunque altre abbia ricevuto da te i permessi di amministratore) vedranno le stesse cose che vedono gli utenti normali ma avranno a disposizione un menu aggiuntivo che permette la cancellazione di articoli, la creazione di nuove sezioni etc.

Fondamentalmente il cms è un insieme di file (php, immagini, testo, etc)  che puoi modificare sia sul tuo computer che direttamente sul server, quindi è modificabile anche quando è on-line, mentre modificarselo a casa quando è gia online è meno agevole a causa del fatto che dovresti sovrascrivere i files sul server con quelli che hai sul pc (e se hai una connessione lenta potrebbe anche essere snervante).

Spero di essere stato chiaro.

----------

## gatiba

Un CMS è un sistema dinamico (attraverso linguaggi lato server come php, asp etc) che permette una gestione facilitata

dei contenuti.

Dal punto di vista estetico tutti i cms sono abbastanza 'restrittivi', ovvero non puoi cambiare il layout in maniera

troppo 'creativa', d'altro canto ti permettono (e permettono anche ad altri utenti, attraverso un sistema di permessi) di gestire

i contenuti in maniera dinamica, cancellando/modificando/aggiungendo news, articoli, sezioni, immagini, etc...

Il CMS quindi è ottimo per metter su un portale/sito anche complesso, ma sempre dinamico, in tempi molto più brevi

che sviluppandone uno in proprio.

----------

## redmatrix

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Un CMS è un sistema dinamico (attraverso linguaggi lato server come php, asp etc) che permette una gestione facilitata
> 
> dei contenuti.
> 
> Dal punto di vista estetico tutti i cms sono abbastanza 'restrittivi', ovvero non puoi cambiare il layout in maniera
> ...

 

Right! Mancava la definizione ufficiale non avrei saputo scriverlo meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## gatiba

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   Un CMS è un sistema dinamico (attraverso linguaggi lato server come php, asp etc) che permette una gestione facilitata
> 
> dei contenuti.
> 
> Dal punto di vista estetico tutti i cms sono abbastanza 'restrittivi', ovvero non puoi cambiare il layout in maniera
> ...

 

Meno male visto che è il mio lavoro  :Wink: 

Grazie!

----------

## inspiron

inizio a capire... :Very Happy: 

solo una cosa.... qual'e il cms piu facile x cominciare a capire come funzionano i cms?

grazie

P.S.: sono un utente fastweb....Ho dello spazio web gratuito da qualche parte?

----------

## gatiba

Io seguirei il consiglio che ti è stato dato in precedenza: Flatnuke.

Non necessita di database, il che non è poco...

In genere gli spazi web gratuiti non permettono l'uso di linguaggi lato server  :Sad: 

Installa apache, Mysql e PHP in locale, no?!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## inspiron

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Io seguirei il consiglio che ti è stato dato in precedenza: Flatnuke.
> 
> Non necessita di database, il che non è poco...
> 
> In genere gli spazi web gratuiti non permettono l'uso di linguaggi lato server 
> ...

 

con calma... :Very Happy: 

ne capisco poco di siti come avrete capito.. :Very Happy: 

su uno spazio gratuito noon posso fare l'upload del cms?

xche installare apache mysql e php sul mio pc?

----------

## neryo

 *inspiron wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   Io seguirei il consiglio che ti è stato dato in precedenza: Flatnuke.
> 
> Non necessita di database, il che non è poco...
> 
> In genere gli spazi web gratuiti non permettono l'uso di linguaggi lato server 
> ...

 

Su uno spazio web gratuito in genere non hai il supporto a database mysql.. proprio perche' sono free! quindi e' essenziale usare un CMS che non faccia uso di database e rimpiazzi la struttura dati con dei semplici file di testo.. problema? sensibilmente piu lento!

Installare php e mysql ti serve per testare e configurare in locale il tuo CMS.. utile no?! in modo che quando hai ultimato la configurazione lo uploadi sul server web gia' funzionante...  :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*    *gatiba wrote:*   Io seguirei il consiglio che ti è stato dato in precedenza: Flatnuke.
> 
> Non necessita di database, il che non è poco...
> 
> In genere gli spazi web gratuiti non permettono l'uso di linguaggi lato server 
> ...

 

php l'ho installato...

ma che pacchetto di mysql devo installare?

e poi come faccioa testare off-line quello che ho fatto con flatnuke?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Per tua stessa ammissione non hai molta esperienza in ambito WWW. Forse è meglio se prima ti fai una cultuare generale sull'argomento, visitando siti più spiccatamente orientati all'argomento, tipo www.html.it . Lì vedrai che troverai guide adatte a chi vuole iniziare ed eventualmente un forum a tema in cui postare o effettuare ricerche. Via via che leggerai molti dei dubbi che avrai si dissolveranno. L'argomento CMS è molto interessante, ma è meglio avere un po' di teoria d base alle spalle  :Wink:  In bocca al lupo!

----------

## inspiron

grazie mille

----------

## gatiba

Inoltre spesso i servizi hosting gratuiti non offrono neanche il supporto al PHP,

quindi devi crearti un server Apache+Mysql+PHP in locale, anche perchè si

fa sempre così quando si sviluppa un sito  :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Inoltre spesso i servizi hosting gratuiti non offrono neanche il supporto al PHP,
> 
> quindi devi crearti un server Apache+Mysql+PHP in locale, anche perchè si
> 
> fa sempre così quando si sviluppa un sito 

 

come faccio a creare una cosa del genere? :Very Happy: 

e poi scusate.... il sito che "viene fuori" dal cms in che linguaggio è scritto?

----------

## gatiba

Flatnuke è scritto in PHP...

Hai bisogno quindi di un server che supporti il linguaggio PHP.

Per configurare un server in locale, cerca sul forum è pieno di guide!

----------

## shev

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Dal punto di vista estetico tutti i cms sono abbastanza 'restrittivi', ovvero non puoi cambiare il layout in maniera
> 
> troppo 'creativa'

 

Non è vero, dipende da cms a cms. Ce ne sono diversi che ti permettono di sconvolgerne l'aspetto in ogni modo. Sempre per fare qualche nome, le ultime versioni di flatnuke ti lasciano modificare l'aspetto in modo anche pesante, il tutto agendo solo su temi e non modificando il codice del cms, ovviamente.

Io all'amico che ha aperto il thread consiglierei di scaricarsi e studiare flatnuke, uno dei più semplici e leggeri cms che conosco. Una volta che c'ha smanettato e ha capito la logica dei cms capirà da solo cosa gli serve. Qui possiamo starci delle ore a discutere ma se, come diceva saggiamente qualcuno, inspiron non ha una minima base sull'argomento si rischia di sprecare tempo e risorse. 

inspiron, leggi qualche guida sui siti che ti sono stati suggeriti, scaricati flatnuke e smanetta. Se ti serve spazio web gratuito con supporto php da un'occhiata ad altervista.org, basta che ti iscrivi e poi ti concentri solo su flatnuke.

----------

## redmatrix

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   Dal punto di vista estetico tutti i cms sono abbastanza 'restrittivi', ovvero non puoi cambiare il layout in maniera
> 
> troppo 'creativa' 
> 
> Non è vero, dipende da cms a cms. Ce ne sono diversi che ti permettono di sconvolgerne l'aspetto in ogni modo. Sempre per fare qualche nome, le ultime versioni di flatnuke ti lasciano modificare l'aspetto in modo anche pesante, il tutto agendo solo su temi e non modificando il codice del cms, ovviamente.
> ...

 

Quoto in pieno, rileggendo il thread ho avuto una sensazione di deja vu come quando si era piccini e si chiedeva "perché?" e dopo che ci avevano risposto chiedevamo "Perché?"  etc.

Effettivamente questo è un forum dove si discutono problemi tecnici con buona pazienza per gli OT, ma da qui a diventare un corso on-line ce ne passa.

Bbisognerebbe effettivamente avere la premura di documentarsi un minimo rpima di chiedere aiuto, io per esempio non sapendo cosa fosse un cms l'ho cercato su google, ho beccato flatnuke, ho letto le istruzioni e ho imparato come funziona.

Con questo non voglio dire che il neofita non deve avvicinarsi a questo forum, anzi, ma suggerisco che chieda dove trovare informazioni piuttosto che chiederle direttamente a noi  :Wink: 

----------

## gatiba

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   Dal punto di vista estetico tutti i cms sono abbastanza 'restrittivi', ovvero non puoi cambiare il layout in maniera
> 
> troppo 'creativa' 
> 
> Non è vero, dipende da cms a cms. Ce ne sono diversi che ti permettono di sconvolgerne l'aspetto in ogni modo. Sempre per fare qualche nome, le ultime versioni di flatnuke ti lasciano modificare l'aspetto in modo anche pesante, il tutto agendo solo su temi e non modificando il codice del cms, ovviamente.
> ...

 

Guarda ti assicuro che graficamente sono tutti molto somiglianti. Ho visto tutti i temi per Flatnuke e queste 'profonde' modifiche di cui

parli non le ho assolutamente viste.

I portali (con o senza CMS) hanno tutti un layout su 2 o 3 colonne, non si scappa...

Io faccio web grafica per professione e per creatività estetica di un sito intendo ben altro  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> I portali (con o senza CMS) hanno tutti un layout su 2 o 3 colonne, non si scappa...

 

Puoi farli anche ad una sola colonna, distribuirli su righe anzichè colonne, piazzare blocchi o sezioni dove ti pare etc etc. Basta un po' di fantasia e sbattimento (cosa che manca in molti temi, spesso semplici repliche l'uno dell'altro).

Ok, creando da zero si ha sicuramente molta più flessibilità e possibilità di distinguersi, ma non si può certo dire che i cms siano così rigidi e poco inclini alla personalizzazione. Poi più che un paio di esami universitari sull'argomento e aver smanettato un po' con diversi cms non ho fatto, quindi mi sento piuttosto ignorante in materia e non metto troppo in discussione quello che dice chi ne sa più di me  :Smile: 

Già che ci sono, dopo aver letto il post di redmatrix, ci tengo a precisare che il mio non era un post critico, sgarbato o volto al ricordare che non siamo un help desk, un corso online etc (anche se sono d'accordo). Più che altro era un mio semplice consiglio per inspiron su come procedere per trovare una soluzione solida e convincente: avendo poche conoscenze a riguardo (così mi pare d'aver capito), non colmerà mai le lacune discutendone in questo topic, bensì sarà certamente per lui più utile leggersi qualche documento/manuale, smanettare con un cms vero e se poi ha dubbi o curiosità provare a chiedere. Meglio costruire su basi solide, imho.

p.s.: quotate bene, please  :Wink: 

----------

## redmatrix

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Già che ci sono, dopo aver letto il post di redmatrix, ci tengo a precisare che il mio non era un post critico, sgarbato o volto al ricordare che non siamo un help desk, un corso online etc (anche se sono d'accordo). Più che altro era un mio semplice consiglio per inspiron su come procedere per trovare una soluzione solida e convincente: avendo poche conoscenze a riguardo (così mi pare d'aver capito), non colmerà mai le lacune discutendone in questo topic, bensì sarà certamente per lui più utile leggersi qualche documento/manuale, smanettare con un cms vero e se poi ha dubbi o curiosità provare a chiedere. Meglio costruire su basi solide, imho.
> 
> p.s.: quotate bene, please 

 

Questa volta quoto bene  :Wink: 

In realtà ho aggiunto delle considerazioni personali a quello che avevi detto tu, ma probabilmente non ho evidenziato che erano mie opinioni.

Comunque non  credo che qualcuno abbia inteso critico il tuo post, mi sembra che tu sia stato più che "garbato" nel dire le tue cose.

----------

## earcar

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> In genere gli spazi web gratuiti non permettono l'uso di linguaggi lato server 

 

In genere.... ma altervista permette di avere 100mb di spazio e soprattutto PHP+MySql.

Volendo puoi potenziare i tuoi servizi e aggiungere spazio con un sistema di crediti. L'unico neo è che il servizio Mysql costa alcuni crediti (alla registrazione te ne danno un sacco comunque) e ha delle restrizioni sul numero di query all'ora.

Ciauz

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

